# A quick thank you to the fallen !



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

It's rememberance day, I wish to the thank the men and women who have given thier hearts and souls - so that we may pursue our lives and as freely as possible.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Agreed. Thank you!!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

given thier hearts and souls AND Lives. 
We Thank You


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Heart felt thanks from myself and my family. Our lives would not be as they are were it not for the sacrifice of so many.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rip.........


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Great to see lotts of young people starting to participate in the ceremonies again. LEST WE FORGET


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks to all who served, those who died and those who lived.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to all the men and women who helped us keep our freedom...


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to all the brave men and women who gave their all for our great country so we can all live in Canada...in freedom....we are so lucky...


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you to those who have made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom. Lest We Forget


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

....and now we lie in Flanders Fields....Remember


----------

